# Black and White 2(I know old school)



## ogodsk (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay so about 3 days ago I tried to install an old game that I have been meaning to start playing again. Everything was going well I put in disk after disc correctly until I got tot he last one at 99% it gave me an error.

this is what is says:

Black and White 2 has failed to install.
Your system has not been modified. (I got window 7 64bit)
Please re-run the installer to try again.

Error: The file-name, the directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect.

I tried doing administrator, and also running it on windows 2000, xp pack 2 and 3. I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## ogodsk (Mar 7, 2013)

I tried copying the CDs to my hard drive ad trying it from the computer but still giver me the same error.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Is the disc pretty old? It could have scratches. And where did you get the disc?


----------



## ogodsk (Mar 7, 2013)

Ive had the game for a while.. all the discs are fine no scratches barely any


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it installing to the default file path or are you changing it to a custom path?


----------



## ogodsk (Mar 7, 2013)

the default one... the ones its already there haven't changed it.. I tried once but still didn't work


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, I totally forgot about this thread.

Are your drivers updated? And I'm going to assume this isn't a pirated copy.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I just found this: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wind...evance&Compatibility=Unknown&LastRequested=14

It looks like it may not work on 7.


----------



## ogodsk (Mar 7, 2013)

Weird some people have actually been able to install it and play with with no issues. Ans yes all my drivers are up to date


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, the other version supposedly works. You check on GOG.com for an optimized version of it.


----------



## ogodsk (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah I checked the site but it seems they don't have the game there sadly.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

That's too bad. If you really want to play the game on your new PC you could dual boot XP on it, but you'd need a copy of XP.


----------



## ogodsk (Mar 7, 2013)

oh yeah I could do that .. yeah I need to find a copy of XP to do it. we'll see how it goes.


----------

